# Madison Swansons



## tylermx54 (Jul 26, 2013)

Does anyone know what the madison swansons are looking like right now? Was trying to plan a trolling trip that way.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Go for it


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

duuurty...but thats not huge for over there. Wahoo country. try to find current/temp breaks/bait, etc. Bottom fishing over there is not allowed.


----------



## tylermx54 (Jul 26, 2013)

Do y'all know anywhere else to troll for dolphin, wahoo, tuna, kings out of St. Joe or Mexico Beach?


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Wings or double wings and the Bouy. Also any line or float stream on the 50-100 fathom line.


----------



## tylermx54 (Jul 26, 2013)

Where are the wings located?


----------



## tylermx54 (Jul 26, 2013)

Scruggspc said:


> Wings or double wings and the Bouy. Also any line or float stream on the 50-100 fathom line.


Where are these located?


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

If you live in Lynn haven why do you fish out of MB? The wings are located just north west of Madison Swanson. The Bouy is about 30 miles south of the Madison.


----------



## tylermx54 (Jul 26, 2013)

Scruggspc said:


> If you live in Lynn haven why do you fish out of MB? The wings are located just north west of Madison Swanson. The Bouy is about 30 miles south of the Madison.


For the Mexico Beach Offshore Classic.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Pm me for some intel


----------



## bconnally (Jan 12, 2009)

Not real good. Dirty water


----------



## bconnally (Jan 12, 2009)

Dirty water was there yesterday. One wahoo on for less than 30'seconds


----------

